# FEW PARTS WANTED- R33/34 SUBFRAME - R34 EXHUAST- R34 GTR SUSPENSION



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

Few parts wanted.


subframe must be in very good condition

R34 GTR OEM EXHUAST IF POSSIBLE- WILL CONSIDER AFTERMARKET

R34 GTR OEM SUSPENSION / OR S TUNE


----------



## Giò (May 15, 2019)

Pm'ed for exhaust


----------

